# Need help finding housing in Breckinridge (ski instructor)



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Try Frisco, it's just a short bus ride from Breck. $550 should get you a nice closet in a basement.

Denver is a great metropolitan area with lots of heated places and women. I recommend it.


----------

